# Brew-ski or no-ski?



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Just had a thought, while reading another thread. How many of us give their dog's beer? Should be a fun poll.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I give them a few sips. Laurel and Brooke love the stuff.

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau will take a lick and then shake his head. After that he doesnt want any. But the next day he will do it again, I guess he thinks it will taste different the next time. Shelby cant stand the taste of it.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Last year Putz knocked over one of the guy's beer cans and decided he liked it. So, when there is beer around he usually gets a little sip or two. No more though, don't want a drunken dog!!! Next thing you know he'll e wanting a cigarette!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok, there's now a poll to vote on. 

Carson loves it and I always give him the last sip...and he'll wait around until I do!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, not beer. I do not drink it and my DH will have one maybe every two months. However I did find out that Sammy LOVES Bailey's. So do I, hehehehe. At Christmas I poured some on the rocks and set it on the coffee table, left the room for some reason. Came back and there was Sammy, gently licking the ice cubes dry...no Bailey's left at all. He didn't appear drunk, never got sick either. I have only had it a few times since, but he can be sound asleep and if I pour it, he is right there licking those chops!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

justmejanis said:


> Well, not beer. I do not drink it and my DH will have one maybe every two months. However I did find out that Sammy LOVES Bailey's. So do I, hehehehe. At Christmas I poured some on the rocks and set it on the coffee table, left the room for some reason. Came back and there was Sammy, gently licking the ice cubes dry...no Bailey's left at all. He didn't appear drunk, never got sick either. I have only had it a few times since, but he can be sound asleep and if I pour it, he is right there licking those chops!


You oughta change his name to Bailey! :lol:


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Uhhhhh......NO. Common sense says fermented grain is bad for you. 
Actually last year I was on the farm cleaning the previous year's old grain out of the seeder....I just about passed out from the smell.....how do you stand that?!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh hell, a few sips isn't going to hurt them - just as long as you filter it through a Lead Free Hose! LOL!!!!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Mine aren’t allowed beer but it doesn’t stop them wagging their tails near a bottle on a table till they accidentally on purpose knock it off and drink the spill ages


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

mist said:


> Mine aren’t allowed beer but it doesn’t stop them wagging their tails near a bottle on a table till they accidentally on purpose knock it off and drink the spill ages


Carson will do that too... except it's not "accidentally on purpose". There's no accident involved. He purposefully knocks it over....I have to keep my eyes peeled...


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Well....those Honey Wolves sure know how to party!!!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Funny how this comes up today. Just last night DH was having a beer and Thor got all interested, had to drink the dregs out of the glass! He's not proud though, he'll beg for sangria too!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Gretzky and Denali will both gets sips of beer every once in a while, but they always sneeze right after they drink it...weird. Gretzky also likes to finish off DH's coffee.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly likes to clean up beer spills. He is quick too :


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

goes without sayng, whatever I've got Tom wants, but he is partial to the odd slurp of guinness, don't drink beer in the house very often but do like a Jameson in the evening ( medicinal purposes ) but when the weather is fine I'll take him to a sit a outside country pub where he gets a little drink.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Kodes been known to carry a beer can for a mile home. All beer has to be kept up around here otherwise he'd be making his rounds.

I do not let him have it.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't drink beer....but I do have O'Douls from time to time..... And they like that. But they don't have much of it...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

My dogs love beer. LOL


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Try as we might to stop Ozzy, he's run off with a few bottles of beer, has lapped in several glasses, and DEFINITELY has a taste for it. He never attempts to steal other drinks that come in similar bottles & shows little interest in anything but the ice cubes in other glasses.

On at least 3 occasions, Ozzy has nabbed a bottle & run to the middle of the yard, tipped it over & lapped what he could before we could get it back from him. Yep, he'd either be a drunk or a brew connoisseur if I'd let him.:doh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Beau will take a lick and then shake his head. After that he doesnt want any. But the next day he will do it again, I guess he thinks it will taste different the next time. Shelby cant stand the taste of it.


Maybe he is just hoping you will change brands!!! 

hooch


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


>


They would fit right down here on the river on Sturday night!! LOL GRat picture!!

Hooch


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Gotta love that pic of the Honey Wolves.......Putz wants to know if he can come over to PARTY??? He offered to bring the wings!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Jesse and I will split a six-pack on NFL Sundays. There is only sixteen of them a year, so I guess it can't hurt.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hey Vern you on any fantasy football leagues???

Hooch


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Nope. I only go for the real thing. Fantasy football drives me nuts.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Hey Vern you on any fantasy football leagues???
> 
> Hooch


I'm in four different leagues this year.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Simba dont like beer or another else....
He just like WATERMELON, that his favourite....


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ellie Mae had her first taste of beer a couple of nights ago, surprisingly enough. She's a Sammy A kind of girl. Scooter can take it or leave it, depending upon how involved in his kong he is at the time.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No beer for little Sabrina just yet...


----------



## Mary Beth (Sep 23, 2007)

I have never given Mag beer, maybe it would calm her down? LOL Just kidding!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

this is a fun one, i wonder how i missed it before.

Faith likes the taste, but i try not to let her have any. at a softball game last summer, someone kicked over a beer by mistake, and she lapped it up.

so, at alot of the games, the guys pour out the remainder of their beer on the ground for her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

NO, NO, NO! Did I mention NO, my dogs don't drink beer? Not that they wouldn't like it, but...


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Definately not...no beer for Phoebe until she's 21. And when Phoebe turns 21, I can assure you it's going to be one fun party! 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe (at last, a goal)


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sienna liked beer, but only on a BOAT RIDE in the summer. Someone would pop a top and she'd bark for it. Only ON the boat. And, it could NOT be LITE beer, she'd turn her nose up at lite! Here are a couple pics. The first picture is a beer drinking shot, the 2nd shot was from 4th of July. We gave her valium for the fireworks and she looked out of it, so we put the can next to her.

Such fun...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My Dogs Only Love Champagne!.


----------

